# Now What?!?



## corpmule (Jun 9, 2012)

I better start learning how to restore these planes, that's what!

Over the last two days, I've gathered the tools shown below. All of the planes need work. I don't even know how to use one yet!  I know what most of these tools are.

:: Planes ::
Stanley #7
Stanley #78
Stanley #220
Craftsman something (*shrug*) do you know? Let me know if you do.

:: Drills ::
A Brace, maker unknown
An egg beater, maker unknown

:: Saw ::
A Nicholson Professional Silver Steel #80028



















I've seen a couple of posts on this site regarding restoration of planes and, I'll be reviewing them again (and again, and again)  I'm a newbie to all woodworking in general so, I'm all ears if anybody has some advice.


----------



## corpmule (Jun 9, 2012)

Stanley #7









Stanley #78









Craftsman *something* (let me know if you have any idea what it is.)









Stanley #220









A couple drills. I don't know who made 'em.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Not a bad start at all ) I've rehabbed a few planes and I suggest starting on the Craftsman. If the rust isn't any worse than the pics show, I'd just stop at an autobody supply store and buy some of the maroon ScotchBrite pads and a can of WD-40. That will clean the sides, sole and the surfaces where the frog rests on the casting. You should be able to do the planes for about $10 worth of supplies. Any questions, drop me a PM. Good Luck and have fun!!


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

Corpmule, start by rehabbing the #7. If you're going to focus on using hand tools, you'll use it all the time for squaring edges and flattening surfaces. You'll also want to either craft your own beaver tail for the rear tote, or pick up one on Ebay or from Bill Rittner. Otherwise you'll end up with a nasty blister in the webbing of your hand.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

You have done well, my friend. Welcome to the disease It looks like your 78 has already had a tune-up. I agree with Brad that starting with the 7 is a good game plan. I don't have much experience with Craftsman planes but yours is quite handsome.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice collection, looks like the craftsman is missing a few parts. Since it's not worth much I would start with it as a practice piece for your restoration efforts. If something goes wrong or doesn't turn out right, no great loss.

I am in the middle of a Stanley #3 restore myself. I highly recommend exploring electrolysis as a method of rust removal. There's lots of good info here on LJ's about it.


----------



## corpmule (Jun 9, 2012)

All,

Thanks for the guidance and encouragement! The Craftsman has all the parts except the tote. I just now realized, I left them off of the plane when I took the picture.

I don't know if I'm doing something wrong or not but, the #220 won't hold the blade tight anymore-since I took it apart. Oh well, I'll keep mess'n with it. I'm probably doing something wrong.

Thanks again!


----------



## corpmule (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, I already learned something.  I fixed the 220 and yes, I was doin' it wrong.


----------

